

The Nightwalker and the Nocturnal Picaresque: Street Lighting in 1600s London - benbreen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2015/06/03/the-nightwalker-and-the-nocturnal-picaresque/

======
dmgbrn
Ah, the seventeenth century. A fuckfest before the word existed.

~~~
Neil44
I wonder what words will exist tomorrow!

~~~
mhb
Well we won't need "figuratively" since the fluid language cohort now uses
"literally" to mean both "literally" and its opposite.

